# Breeders within 400 miles of ATL



## diogenes jones (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi-
I'm looking for a male pup, out of working lines. I'm not going to sch him, just sleeve work and obedience...tracking doesn't interest me and would probably not interest my dog.

I've had shepherds for 20+ years... imported a couple.
i like shorter-haired dogs, certainly not long-coated... color isn't a concern.
I prefer 'square' hips and not much angulation in the hind legs.

This will be a house dog-sharing a home with my wife's 4 year old neutered bitch( and, obviously, the wife too).
i want a dog smart enough to know when not to bite, plenty of drive, good hips and elbows, loves kids, doesn't like 'squirrely' people etc...
Your basic 'mind-reading' German Shepherd....

I realize that this is (hopefully) a 12 year commitment and when averaged out, over time, a couple of hundred dollars a year is a bargain for a 'good' dog.

If any of you kind folk have suggestions of a 'good' breeder, within a day's travel, i would love to hear them.


Thanks,
diogenes


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I assume ATL means Atlanta?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Around here.... It's ATL or "Hotlanta."


----------



## diogenes jones (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes-ATL is short for Atlanta.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well tracking probably WOULD interest any working dog but if you don't like it that is fine. 400 miles is very specific. Anything in the SE and Mid Atlantic?

May help to know other limits - cost, ok with limited registration?, etc.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I know someone in Georgia with a LC bicolor male, working lines, both parents titled and health checked for a very reasonable price. I have the litter sister here and she is a super puppy.


----------



## diogenes jones (Sep 25, 2012)

jocoyn-I could stretch that 400 miles a couple hundred miles for the right pup. Basically, within a day's drive of me. That's west to Mississippi, south to St Petersbutg/Orlando and north to Cincinnati/ Washington DC.
i will not ship the pup.

12 years x $200 a year is $2400. i don't have to pay that much to make me feel 'proud' about how much i spend on a dog and i'll go a little higher for the right dog.
For that kind of $,I expect both parents to be titled.

I would be willing to have a limited registration, but not a neuter agreement until he's fully-matured.
i will not be breeding this dog.

Yeah-he would probably LOVE tracking, but i don't.  It's just not my thing...

gagsd-I prefer shorter-coated dogs. it's a personal preference.
Not necessarily, the ultra-short coated kind that doesn't have an under-coat and an outer, just not the really long hair that i see on some shepherds.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Check out Atlanta K9. I don't know Bev well, but she is very good friends with my club TD and I've seen a couple dogs from her kennel and they are nice even dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know how close Johnsonhaus is to you, but I wouldn't turn down a dog from them


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for making this thread, I also live in Atlanta and have been looking for a good Working line breeder, that isn't on the other side of the world.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sequoyah German Shepherds in TN.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Little River Canine - Betty Mathena - might have a male pup a bit older - she raises a pup or two usually as there are often people looking for a working pup who can be evaluated more in depth than an 8 week old pup.....nice looking dark sable pups...she is in Fla and not far from the GA line...

Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would also consider Blackthorn in VA.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, forgot about Blackthorn. I second them!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll third Blackthorn


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Hillview just bred one of their girls (Conny SchH3) to Drago vom Patriot! Man, I wish I had the room and/or funds for a puppy. I have had Drago in my favorites on pdb for a while now. 
Zwinger von Hügelblick: Zucht von Drago vom Patriot und Conny vom Linzgau bei Working-dog.eu

Not hard to see why .


----------



## diogenes jones (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!
Hillview and Blackthorn have some great 'looking' pups although blackthorn is 8 hours away AND the wife has NO interest in spending a couple days in DC....

It seems that if i'm considering an 8 hour trip, my parameters might expand.
i just don't want to ship a pup...

i'll be dropping several emails in the near future. if any other kennels come to mind. Feel free to update the thread or drop me a PM.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Please, BEFORE you put a deposit down...post the pedigree of both parents here for eval. There are certain people here who can tell you ahead of time if this is really the type of dog you're looking for. Also, watch the contracts. I've read some that were really off putting. The wording on the hips wasn't clear, either.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I drove about 8 hours to get Beau. It was one day up, quick night in hotel, and one day back. Brutal but doable-the ride back was longer due to stops in obscure places where dogs probably not as common for potty breaks.

The upside is if you shoot up I-81 this time of year, what a LOVELY drive it would be. It is lovely no matter what.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I drove 10.5 hours to get what ended up being my foundation bitch, Nike. We drove over night, played with the puppies that morning, stayed over night, picked Nike up and drove home the next day. Not something I ever want to do again, but the decision to do that was the right one.  When I got Treue we drove 8 hours, played with the puppies, stayed over night, picked up Treue early the next morning and drove home. Sometimes it is worth the drive. 

You may be able to find a breeder closer which would be ideal, but don't limit yourself.


----------



## diogenes jones (Sep 25, 2012)

Any comments on this breeding from Hillview out of Nashville:
Drago x Conny
He's supposed to have a V rating on a working dog and she's a sch 3.
Zwinger von Hügelblick: Zucht von Drago vom Patriot und Conny vom Linzgau bei Working-dog.eu


----------

